# Geforce 9600m GT im msi gx 620 übertackten?



## Junkie2003 (9. Mai 2010)

*Geforce 9600m GT im msi gx 620 übertackten?*

moin Leute,
ich bin besitzer eines MSi GX620 notebooks
Dises ist ausgestatte mit einem C2D p8400 per turbo max 2,6 ghz
GF9600m gt
4 gb ddr 2 800 ram 
128 gb samsung ssd

ich hab erfahrung im übertackten (sieht man an meinem normalen desktop-pc)
und hatte mir auch nach berichten in der pcgh gedacht mein notebook grafik zu übertackten. leider sind die üblichen tools (evga percison,msi afterburner) nicht zur zusammenarbeit mit der grafikkarte zu überreden. ich kann nicht den 3d tackt verändern sondern immer nur den 3d desktop tackt!
ich habe schon an ne bios modifikation gedacht aber ich würde das schon gerne vorher testen mit nem tool ohne gleich das bios umzuflashen
habe gelesen das es mit dem rivatuner gehne soll der ja nichts anderes ist als die aufgebohrte version der anderen tools!
leider hab ich da keinen schimmer was ich da ändern muss das er den korrekten 3D tackt erkennt?
mir ist durchaus bewusst das ich damit meine gewährleistung verliere, möchte wenn möglich das aber trotzdem versuchen! von der kühlung her sollte es keine probleme geben, da die karte selbst im furmark nur knapp 70 grad hat.
würde mich über hilfreiche antworten freuen euer Junkie2003


----------



## kress (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce 9600m GT im msi gx 620 übertackten?*

Bei Riva Tuner den Haken bei low level system settings rein und detect now anwählen (nich reboot).
Ob du da noch so viel rausholen kannst, ist fraglich.


----------



## Junkie2003 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce 9600m GT im msi gx 620 übertackten?*



kress schrieb:


> Bei Riva Tuner den Haken bei low level system settings rein und detect now anwählen (nich reboot).
> Ob du da noch so viel rausholen kannst, ist fraglich.


wäre nett wenn du mir mal schnell sagen kannst wo genau ich das jetz aktiviren im riva tuner muss!?thx 
was ich bisher im netz gelesen hab war recht vielversprechen das ich daraus schnell ne 9700mgt mache(is ja der gleiche chip mit mehr tackt)


----------



## kress (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce 9600m GT im msi gx 620 übertackten?*

Ob die so viel mehr Leistung hat als deine 9600m gt hat ist auch fraglich. Übertakten in Notebooks ist eh fraglich, so viel bringt es mMn nicht.


----------



## Junkie2003 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce 9600m GT im msi gx 620 übertackten?*



kress schrieb:


> Ob die so viel mehr Leistung hat als deine 9600m gt hat ist auch fraglich. Übertakten in Notebooks ist eh fraglich, so viel bringt es mMn nicht.


das bringt soviel wie beim normalen desktopXD 
wenn nicht sogar mehr schau in die pcgh 5/2010


----------



## Junkie2003 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce 9600m GT im msi gx 620 übertackten?*

also mein problem ist diese option low level system settings zeigt der rivatuner nichtmal an! was muss ich machen damit er dast tut!?


----------



## kress (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce 9600m GT im msi gx 620 übertackten?*

echt?
Du musst auf customize und dann "low level system settings"
Dann den haken ob rein und detect now, dann sollte es gehn.


----------



## Junkie2003 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce 9600m GT im msi gx 620 übertackten?*



kress schrieb:


> echt?
> Du musst auf customize und dann "low level system settings"
> Dann den haken ob rein und detect now, dann sollte es gehn.


ich mach dir gerne n screen aber er zeigt es trotzdem nicht an was michnicht wundert wegen mobil grafik!^^


----------



## kress (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce 9600m GT im msi gx 620 übertackten?*

schon mal andere tools probiert?
Ob Afterburner geht, weiß ich nich, ist ja fast das selbe wie riva tuner.


----------



## Junkie2003 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce 9600m GT im msi gx 620 übertackten?*

da schau es dir an!


----------



## kress (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce 9600m GT im msi gx 620 übertackten?*

seltsam, kann wird es wohl auch mit keinem anderen Tool gehn, wenns schon nicht mit Riva Tuner geht, das ist mMn das gänigste.


----------



## M@rs (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce 9600m GT im msi gx 620 übertackten?*

nvidia ssystem tools 6.06 NVIDIA System Tools 6.06 download from Guru3D.com

geht zumindest bei meiner gtx 260m


----------



## Junkie2003 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce 9600m GT im msi gx 620 übertackten?*



M@rs schrieb:


> nvidia ssystem tools 6.06 NVIDIA System Tools 6.06 download from Guru3D.com
> 
> geht zumindest bei meiner gtx 260m


yow danke werd ich gelich mal testen


----------



## Junkie2003 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce 9600m GT im msi gx 620 übertackten?*



M@rs schrieb:


> nvidia ssystem tools 6.06 NVIDIA System Tools 6.06 download from Guru3D.com
> 
> geht zumindest bei meiner gtx 260m


super tipp mit den systools endlich werden die richtigen tacktraten erkannt und ich kann den tackt der karte erhöhen und noch nbisschen was rauspulen an leistung! tmps sind bei EFLC nicht großartig angestigen max um 1 gad gen 70 .aber da ich zum daddln eh meist das kühlpad drunterhab wirds eher weniger hab den temptest nämlich ohne gemacht!


----------



## M@rs (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geforce 9600m GT im msi gx 620 übertackten?*

ja ich sag ja so schlechtist das tool von nvidia garnicht^^

na dann hf mit deiner "9700gt"


----------

